# Drt ammo



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just read a excerpt advertisement in cheaper than dirt ammo claiming special powder in bullet kills instantly if I read it and understood it right. Have any of you had any experience or know anything about this ammo?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I've seen it in CTD as well, but have no experiance with it. Probably another gimicky type of round. There is no magic bullet. Shot placement is paramount.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw that and laughed. All I can say is I think a lawyer would have a field day in front of a jury telling them you used an ammo called Dead Right There. I'll stick to the "traditional" HP rounds.


----------

